# Post graduate diploma valid for canada



## incredible india (May 1, 2017)

Can anyone tell me my post graduate diploma in computer applications 1year course done from Manipal Institute of computer education distant mode will fetch me extra points for CANADA PR visa


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

A diploma will not do as much for you as a degree from a recognized university. You'll need to get your education assessed to Canadian equivalency.


----------



## incredible india (May 1, 2017)

Am a bachelor in computer application from Ignou which is recognized by the Canada but I need extra points to improve my CRS, I have done 2years Post graduate diploma in business administration from symbiosis centre for distance learning and one year post graduate diploma in computer applications from MICE. Any help


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You still need to get them evaluated as equivalent to a Canadian qualification.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

incredible india said:


> Can anyone tell me my post graduate diploma in computer applications 1year course done from Manipal Institute of computer education distant mode will fetch me extra points for CANADA PR visa




_Highly_ doubtful since that doesn't seem to be a legit university.


----------



## incredible india (May 1, 2017)

Oh sorry MICE is not a distant mode it's a vocational course approved by the ministry of micro, small and medium enterprises government of india plus UGC, my certificate don't show any distant learning or correspondence mode because when I contacted the institute, they said its a blended course and they follow all courses of a regular medium. Any idea what did they mean


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

incredible india said:


> Oh sorry MICE is not a distant mode it's a vocational course approved by the ministry of micro, small and medium enterprises government of india plus UGC, my certificate don't show any distant learning or correspondence mode because when I contacted the institute, they said its a blended course and they follow all courses of a regular medium. Any idea what did they mean



Distance learning doesn't matter, it is the validity of the school that matters not the method of instruction.

But since that doesn't seem to be a legit school it will not be recognized.


----------



## An1234kit (May 6, 2017)

I also have a diploma from Symbi distance learning. Not sure it this is counted

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------

